# Daughters - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds great Dale. Hadn't heard the song so I played it on Spotify. Almost sounds like John missed the 3rd chord. Yours sounds better.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate you checking it out...hope all is good your way!


----------

